# I would like to start showing



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

I think that it would be a good experience to show our goats eventually. What should I do when first starting out? I have no idea about how to show a goat or how to clip them or anything. All suggestions are welcome. How old does a doe or buck have to be to show?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Try to go to a few before bringing anybody.
I dont know about dairy but meat is broken into age classes starting from day 1 & there is no age limit.


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

So I just google goat shows in my area? Do I have to belong to a club or anything? Remember I am a newbie to showing.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah google for whows in your area. Then when you talk to people you will meet & learn all sorts of cool goat folks & what clubs etc.


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Can't wait! I just think goat people are sooo cool!:wahoo:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

contact local breeders - find out when shows will be. you can take one doe to a show on your first show to get your feet wet. I dont recomend bringing a whole herd, that will just overwhelm you. 

I also suggest you find a local breeder who can show you how to shave a goat. They will be happy to show you if you are willing to help them shave their goats  a little trade off


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

I agree with what has been said so far. 

Depending on your breed, I think most registries have a listing of national shows and you can google your state registry or get it from the national and they would have a listing of state shows.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the registries are rarely up to date on the shows. Thats why going to people who actually do show adn are in the email loop will be your best bet


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

On clubs 
For teens theres 4-h and ffa and for adults not really


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

there are local clubs for goat breeders usually -- there are two here in NJ. One for Nigerian Dwarf breeders specifically and one for all breeds of dairy goats. Not to many boers in NJ so I dont know about clubs for them

most states will have a Dairy Goat Club or Association they call it


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

If you have a hard time finding associations and such online, call your livestock agent and see if they know of any


----------

